# BIOS war gestern - MSI startet EFI



## Klutten (16. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Der Mainboardhersteller Micro-Star International, kurz MSI, verkündete heute die zeitnahe Veröffentlichung von EFI, dem Nachfolger des betagten BIOS, welches nach nunmehr über 20 Jahren in den Ruhestand geschickt werden soll. Die wichtigsten Neuerungen sind eine grafische, per Maus zu bedienende Benutzeroberfläche, Unterstützung mehrerer Sprachen, sowie einige Anwendungen, die ohne Betriebssystem funktionieren. Hierzu gehören zum Beispiel ein Webbroser, ein Mediaplayer, Spiele oder Netzerunterstützung.

Folgende Mainboards mit Intels P45 Chipsatz sollen vorerst EFI-Support erhalten.



Modell Name                         | Click BIOS Support Status                                                                   
P45D3 Platinum                         | sofort verfügbar
P45 Diamond                         | Verfügbar ab Ende August                                                                   
P45 Platinum                         | Verfügbar ab Ende August


Da für die Benutzung von EFI ein Betriebssystem nötig ist, welches das EFI Framework unterstützt, werden nur Benutzer von Windows Vista in der 64Bit Version in den Genuss der neuen Oberfläche kommen.

Besitzer einer der oben genannten Platinen können sich über das MSI-Portal mit den nötigen Dateien versorgen  -> UEFI BIOS

Hier einige Eindrücke der grafischen Oberfläche:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: MSI - MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL
Quelle: TechConnect Magazine


----------



## Fransen (16. Juli 2008)

Sieht interessant aus.
Es muss sich aber erstmal behaupten

Aber von dem guten alten Bios möchte ich mich garnicht trennen
Dieses schöne blau und grau.....


----------



## Overlocked (16. Juli 2008)

Sowas ist Kindergarten. Hoffe das setzt sich nicht durch...


----------



## riedochs (16. Juli 2008)

Bios mit Bluescreen?


----------



## f3rr1s (16. Juli 2008)

Naja das BIOS sollte evtl schon überarbeitet werden aber so etwas zu bunt


----------



## Mr_Duese (16. Juli 2008)

An sich ja ne feine Sache, aber nur Marketing-Gag denke ich.

Es ging bisher auch immer, was soll man da denn noch groß rumklicken können  ... völlig unnötig.

Aber vllt. nimmt es einigen Leuten die Angst vor dem Bios da es ansprechender gestaltet ist.

Ich kenne viele die das Bios verabscheuen, weil es zu "kompliziert" wirkt ^^

Ich finds auf jeden Fall


----------



## Fifadoc (16. Juli 2008)

also ich finde es eine gute idee. sofern es schlank gehalten wird, schmiert es auch nicht ab.
vor allem ist die benutzerfreundlichkeit ein guter schritt.
und ein Mini-OS hätt ich mir auch schon manchmal gewünscht. HDD-Backup aus einem BIOS is sicher ne feine sache.
Dieser Schritt ist auf jeden fall ausbaufähig.


----------



## Adrenalize (16. Juli 2008)

EFI ist an für sich eine feine Sache. AFAIK ein Minilinux, um Einstellungen vorzunehmen bei ansprechender Auflösung und mit mehr als 16 Farben.
Somit hat man die Möglichkeit zur bequemeren Verwaltung der Hardware und zur Ausführung hilfreicher Tools (Speichertests etc.) direkt vom Board aus.

Dass MSI seine Kundschaft für eine Bande pubertierender Schulmädchen hält, die auf bunte Blasen und Spiele mit Hundewelpen stehen, ist ein anderes Thema... 
Wie es in Japan so schön heisst: Super Kawaii!


----------



## exa (16. Juli 2008)

se hätten einfach die maus reinbringen sollen, dann wärs gut gewesen...


----------



## Adrenalize (16. Juli 2008)

exa schrieb:


> se hätten einfach die maus reinbringen sollen, dann wärs gut gewesen...


Nein, Puppy run ist schon Pflicht. Jeder Xtreme-OC'ler braucht das!
Ist bestimmt besser als Prime95!


----------



## riedochs (17. Juli 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Nein, Puppy run ist schon Pflicht. Jeder Xtreme-OC'ler braucht das!
> Ist bestimmt besser als Prime95!



Vielleicht lässt sich ja 3Dmurks integrieren


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juli 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Bios mit Bluescreen?


Sei froh, das du keinen Pink Screen hast!

Diese Farbe wird z.B. beim DFI CFX3200 Startbildschirm oder das Setup von Abits AB9...


----------



## Fifadoc (17. Juli 2008)

sobald das ein mini OS ist und am besten noch basis treiber zum ansteuern von CD/DVD hat, kann man sicher auch programm aus dem mini OS starten. Damit wäre beim OC ein test ohne Windows möglich.
Über Farben, Bilder und sonstigen killefit lässt sich streiten.

Selbst Windows XP und Vista sind optische katastrophen. nach jeder neuinstallation braucht man 5 minuten um das ganze Blink-Blink abzuschalten, damit man arbeiten kann ^^


----------



## px2 (21. Juli 2008)

ich denke dadurch wird es um einiges mehr kaputte mainboards geben, da die Steuerung ja einfacher ist und somit auch mehr leute es sich zutrauen sich ins bios zu trauen, und dann kann man sozusagen im vorbeiklicken seine cpu, ram, graka oder mobo schießen 

find es auch irgendwie schade das es bis jetzt nur für intel platinen verfügbar ist und nur unter vista funktioniert, gibts nicht auch ne linux distribution die das unterstützt?


----------



## xXenermaXx (21. Juli 2008)

also ich halt da garnichts von ... man hat da ja auch (glaube ich gelesen zu haben) die Möglichkeit Musik abzuspielen bzw. somit auch auf Dateien auf der Festplatte zuzugreifen, d.h. es werden sich sicher wieder Hacker ans Werk machen und schon übers "BIOS" Viren auf den Rechner bringen ... denn es gibt ja auch Betriebssysteme die von CD/DVD aus gestarten werden können (und nur auf den Ram zugreifen nicht aber auf die HDD) um z.B. nur im Internet zu surfen ... naja und so würden Hacker denke ich leichteres Spiel haben ... ich denke auch ein "BIOS" sollte nur für Systemwichtige Inhalte da sein und nicht so überladen bunt sein ... genauso (wie auch schon vorher geschrieben wurde) passiert es damt sicherlich auch öfter dass Leute ihren Rechner abbrennen mit zufälligem OC


----------



## riedochs (21. Juli 2008)

xXenermaXx schrieb:


> also ich halt da garnichts von ... man hat da ja auch (glaube ich gelesen zu haben) die Möglichkeit Musik abzuspielen bzw. somit auch auf Dateien auf der Festplatte zuzugreifen, d.h. es werden sich sicher wieder Hacker ans Werk machen und schon übers "BIOS" Viren auf den Rechner bringen ... denn es gibt ja auch Betriebssysteme die von CD/DVD aus gestarten werden können (und nur auf den Ram zugreifen nicht aber auf die HDD) um z.B. nur im Internet zu surfen ... naja und so würden Hacker denke ich leichteres Spiel haben ... ich denke auch ein "BIOS" sollte nur für Systemwichtige Inhalte da sein und nicht so überladen bunt sein ... genauso (wie auch schon vorher geschrieben wurde) passiert es damt sicherlich auch öfter dass Leute ihren Rechner abbrennen mit zufälligem OC



Sehe ich ganz genau so.


----------



## TALON-ONE (22. Juli 2008)

Ihr kommt mir bisserl vor wie damals die Harcore-Porschefahrer bei der Umstellung auf Wasserkühlung 
"Nein, warum denn, warum Wasserkühlung? Der Luftgekühlte ist besser als der Wasserboxer, der kling besser, kein echter Porsche mehr,  raabäähh, blablabla"   
Soll heissen, nix wird so heiss gegessen, wie´s gekocht wird. Erstmal abwarten, wie´s aussieht,
wenns für die breite Masse verfügbar ist. Keiner muss mit nen pink screen oder Puppet run leben,
wenn er´s nicht will. Ist auf alle Fälle ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. 

Gruß


----------



## Fifadoc (22. Juli 2008)

hab mal mit einem unserer admins gesprochen. Der war bei den Infos über EFI nichtmal überrascht.
Er meint, dass das System nix neues ist. EFI gibt es schon seit einigen Jahren. Wurde bisher ausschließlich auf Intel-Basierten Server maschienen eingesetzt.

Heutzutage ist es kein problem ein Mini-OS aufs Mainbaord zu packen. Wie es aussehen muss (bunt) ist eine ganz andere frage. Die optik des Bios ist aber schlicht nicht mehr zeitgemäß und sollte überarbeitet werden.

ich stimme TALON-ONE voll zu, dass es ein richtiger schritt ist. 
Ins Bios gehen dann auch nicht mehr leute, da die Optionen immer noch komisch heißen wie "RAS-Latency" (WTF???!!!).
Wer übermütig ist, geht heute schon ins Bios, is ja kein geheimnis, wo man es findet. und die leute brennen auch heute schon boards ab, das ist keine frage von klicken.

Vor allem für den bereich der Systemtests und der Einstellung eines Systems wäre es sehr vorteilhaft ein miniatur-OS auf dem MB zu haben, mit dem man grundfunktionen steuern kann: Backup, Systemcheck, Bios, Updates.


kiki wie Musik oder Browser wäre sicher auch möglich, aber die kann man dann auch rauslöschen (modden).
XP und Vista sind auch bunt mit spielchen und Blink-Blink. Trotzdem kann man nach dem modden damit arbeiten.


PS: ihr habt einfach nur angst vor veränderung


----------



## f3rr1s (22. Juli 2008)

Naja man gewöhnt sich halt ungern um


----------



## Fifadoc (22. Juli 2008)

f3rr1s schrieb:


> Naja man gewöhnt sich halt ungern um



jop, stimmt schon, aber in der hinsicht seh ich eigentlich nur vorteile.
und wenn ich alles recht sehe, ist der schritt gar nciht so groß.
unter "BIOS" gibt es nämlich immer noch die alten menüpunkte.
Es fällt also nix weg, sondern es kommen nur optionen dazu. is doch super, noch mehr zum rumspielen ^^


----------



## exxe (22. Juli 2008)

ich find das ganz gut
sogar mein ecs elitegroup sockel8 board von 1996 hat so was änliches

siet aus wie win3.11 und lässt sich auch mit der maus steuern


----------



## KTMDoki (22. Juli 2008)

irgendwann muss ads alte BIOS einer neueren Version weichen...

Und mit Maussteuerung is es sicher komfortabler und welche Funktionen noch zusätzlich hinein kommen, mal schaun

BIOS-Update im BIOS wär sicher net schlecht


----------



## stadler5 (22. Juli 2008)

ich finde das super.


habe das P45 Platinum und hoffe das es nicht bis ende August dauert


----------



## BeachBoy08 (24. Juli 2008)

sieht schon mal sehr interessant aus, aber ich stehe der sache erst mal noch skeptisch gegenüber, dasmuss sich erst mal behaupten...

und für mich als amd nutzer ist das auch erst mal kein thema, mal sehen wann die ersten amd boards mit EFI kommen, das wird sicher noch dauern....


----------



## Fifadoc (24. Juli 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> sieht schon mal sehr interessant aus, aber ich stehe der sache erst mal noch skeptisch gegenüber, dasmuss sich erst mal behaupten...
> 
> und für mich als amd nutzer ist das auch erst mal kein thema, mal sehen wann die ersten amd boards mit EFI kommen, das wird sicher noch dauern....



wieso skepsis? das prinzip is ja nicht neu. wie ich schon sagte, gibt es EFI auf server boards schon mehrere jahre. somit ist das durchaus lauffähig. lediglich der umbau auf endnutzer platinen ist nun "neu".


----------



## david430 (24. Juli 2008)

naja, also ich finde, es sollte sich auf das nötigste beschrenken. back-up, system-check usw. sind ja gut, aber so ein müll, wie die spiele, die da angegeben wurden. was soll das???? und die komischen farben müssten doch auch net sein. ich für meine person brauch solche müllspiele net!!!


----------



## Nielio (25. Juli 2008)

ich finde es sollte da aber noch ne option geben wo man auch auf zumindest eine bios änliche optik zugreifen kann, auch wenn es veraltet ist.. es ist in gewisserweise schön..


----------



## riedochs (25. Juli 2008)

Von der funktionalen Seite ist das EFI sehr interessant. Leider werden dann wieder die Hersteller jeden Mist reinpacken. Ich sehs schon kommen: Biosupdate mit 100MB


----------



## Fifadoc (25. Juli 2008)

neee, 100MB?!?! dazu müssten die hersteller erstmal 100MB speicherplatz auf dem board zur verfügung stellen. sowas kostet geld ^^


----------



## riedochs (25. Juli 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> neee, 100MB?!?! dazu müssten die hersteller erstmal 100MB speicherplatz auf dem board zur verfügung stellen. sowas kostet geld ^^



Das geht schnell im Wettbewerbseifer.


----------



## Fifadoc (25. Juli 2008)

bei high end boards ab 200€+ glaub ich das gerne, aber massen-boards für <100€ bekommen sowas normalerweise nicht direkt.


----------



## exxe (26. Juli 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> neee, 100MB?!?! dazu müssten die hersteller erstmal 100MB speicherplatz auf dem board zur verfügung stellen. sowas kostet geld ^^



n USB stick bekommt man doch für 2euro an jeder ecke
und ich glaub kaum das es n grosses ding is so nen flash baustein aufs mobo zu löten


----------



## martin-albrecht (27. Juli 2008)

das late bios sah irgendwie proffesioneller aus.


----------



## BMW M-Power (27. Juli 2008)

das bios sieht aus, wie die bilder, die die kinder im kindergarten gemalt haben


----------



## mohr (29. Juli 2008)

absolut nix für mich^^ alte bios is easy, man kann dort alles sehr schnell machen, man ist dran gewöhnt und sobald man es kennt hat man einstellungen innerhalb weniger sekunden geändert, wenn man dann mit maus noch hier und da, naja, nich so mein ding, hatte einmal nen pc wo das bios mit maus ging, war auch recht lustig, aber für die normale arbeit eig. vollständig überflüssig. vll. gibts ja doch paar coole überraschungen 


zb viren direkt aufm mobospeicher, der den pc direkt wieder zum neustart bringt durch vcore hochstellen, etc... (für solche fälle müsste es auf jeden fall nen cmos reset geben das alles wieder komplett standard is^^)


----------



## DanielX (29. Juli 2008)

Auf meinem Asus hab ich auch ein "ExpressGate" womit ich z.B surfen kann, der einzige Unterschied zu EFI ist das ich nicht von da aus aufs BIOS zugreifen kann.

Wenns am Ende genau so stabil wie das eigentliche BIOS ist sag ich nicht nein dazu.


----------



## mrmouse (2. August 2008)

also ich finde das echt nicht ansprechend. vorallem wenn es leichter aussieht als es ist, können anfänger oder auch leute die einfach damit nix am hut haben, ziemlich schnell probleme bekommen, wenn sie einfach mal was im bios umstellen und es nicht realissieren das es eine der hauptfunktionen war, weil sie denken es wäre ein spiel  . ich finde bios soll bios bleiben und den ganzen sinnlosen schickschnack kann microsoft weiter produzieren.


----------



## phaYne (6. August 2008)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass, auch wenn es Bunter und netter aussieht, einer denkt das Bios wäre ein Spiel und denke auch nicht dass einer im neuen Bios einfach so rumstellt nur um zu sehen was passiert. Jeder hat ja Geld für sein System ausgegeben und somit wird wohl keiner dem das Geld egal ist einfach so rumstellen. Es löscht ja auch nicht jeder einfach irgendwelche Windows Dateien nur weil Vista gut aussieht oder?


----------



## TheRealBecks (7. August 2008)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich mich an sich aufs EFI freue. Ich hoffe aber sehr stark, dass man es so einfach wie ein BIOS modden kann, damit ich mir wieder vom Hersteller "verstecke" Optionen freischalten kann und zudem die Möglichkeit erhalte, zusätzliche Spannungen einzuprogrammieren. Wenn das gehen würde, könnte man sicherlich auch den überflüssigen Mist wie Musikplayer und Internetbrowser gleich mit rauskicken - denn was soll ich mit so einem Schwachsinn?! Sind nur wieder Spielereien für unwissende Endanwender und so nen Blödsinn brauch ich nicht.

Zu der Sache mit Linux:
Ja, eigentlich müsste Linux (allgemein) schon lange EFI unterstützen, soweit ich das weiß. Bei Vista wurde es nur jetzt erst mit dem SP1 nachgereicht - komisch finde ich nur, dass hier explizit auf die 64-Bit-Version hingewiesen wird. Nur sollte es doch eigentlich auch für 32 Bit gehen, oder?!


----------

